# الكروماتوغرافي



## م التحبو (30 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء قسم الهندسة الطبية 

سيتم فى هذا القسم مناقشة موضوع جهاز الكروماتوغرافى من ناحية فكرة العمل والتركيب والتطبيقات الطبية 
وارجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء من لديه معلومات حول هذا الموضع ان يفيدنا بها 


ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## msa200 (10 يونيو 2006)

هذا ال block diagram لجهاز chromatography gas-liquid 
من كتاب Biomedical instrumentation 
Robert A. Peura and John G. Webster


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اليماني نت (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## therarocky (3 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووورين 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hfrfewf (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا متخصص GC -HPLC -AA 
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال
xxxxxxxx


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووورين 
وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## ليدي لين (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لهذه الفائدة يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## عبد الله البرزاوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مفروض عليُ العمل على أجهزة HPLC بس بصراحة مابعرف عنها شي 
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال xxxx
وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (24 أغسطس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to all


----------



## algreeeee7 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على المجهود


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مثنى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير وزاد من امثالكم


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abooodr (30 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مشكلة مع جهاز hplc ...بدا الضغط بالارتفاع بسبب انسداد في column L2 ODS-2... اذا ممكن اريد اعرف الطريقة الصحيحة للتخلص من هذا الانسداد وبالتفاصيل
مع الشكرررر


----------



## mohabd28eg (30 مايو 2012)

فكره رائعه 
ربنا يجازيكم كل الخير
وجزاكم الله خيرا كبيرا


----------



## alhindawe (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوريين الله يوفقكم


----------



## dimond ston (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير ياعزيزي


----------

